# برنامج لفتح ملفات الأوفيس 2007 (Docx) باستخدام الأوفيس 2003



## سنا الإسلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​*هل حملت ملفات وورد أو غيرها تتعلق بالأوفيس وكان امتدادها **DOCX** ولم تفتح معك على الأوفيس 2003 ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

ما الحل اذا !!!!!!!

برنامج **word 2007** تكون ملفاته ذات امتداد .**docx**

أما البرنامج الأقدم فإمتداد ملفاته **doc**

و الكثير منا واجه صعوبة في قراءة ملفات **docx** بإستخدام النسخة الأقدم للــ **office**

و كحل لهذه المشكلة البسيطة قامت الشركة بطرح برنامج مساعد على قراءة مثل هذه الملفات !!!!!

وهذا البرنامج يجعل الأوفيس 2003 يقرأ ملفات الأوفيس 2007 لا تتعب نفسك بتغيير الأوفس المعتاد عليه !!!!!

البرنامج لا يحتاج لسيريال أو تفعيل ما عليك الا التحميل

**تفضلوا وحملوا البرنامج :


اضغط هنااااا لتحميل البرنامج


في أمان الله*​​*الرابط منقول*​


----------

